# Kribensis



## SmellzFishy83 (Oct 2, 2008)

My best friend has about 8 or 9 tanks set up in his apartment...lol yes his apartment! They are all over. Anyways, his 55 gallon tank was set up for a breeding pair of kribensis. He had the tank cycled for a couple weeks then purchased his pair. The only other thing he put in the tank is 6 rasboras. He thinks that there is eggs inside the flower pot in the tank. The male kind of "guards it." He is wondering what a good tank cleaner is as we have heard corys are known to get at the eggs. Anyone else have kribs experience? Thanks yall


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Depends on what you are wanting to clean. If it's algae then otos are good, if you want something to clean the leftover food from the bottom then corys are a good choice. I'm sure there are other good choices but these, small plecos and apple snails are the only ones I have any experience with.
The parents do a really good job of keeping any intruders away so corys would be fine. I've raised several spawns of kribs with corys in the tank and never had a problem with them eating the eggs. 
If you see the male and the female taking turns going in and out of the pot and viciously nipping and chasing the rasboras away, it's a pretty good bet they have eggs. If so you will see the fry very soon.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't trust Kribs with Otos. I had a krib and he ate one of my Harlequin Rasboras, and an endler.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Your best bet would be to do manual siphoning and maintenance...to be on the safe side. But if you want, otos fine...no plecos though...


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Kribansis can be very vicious parents, I would recommend that you not have any, middle to lower fish. 
You need to make a choice of whether you want to spawn Kribs, or have a self sustainable eco tank. Pretty much any fish you put into the community will be up for the Wrath. The females are the worst, once they find a compatible male (I had one that killed 8 males) and she gets him going the way she wants, they are unstoppable. The rest of the "community" will be hiding in the corners. Personally, I don't like subjecting fish to this. So I give my Kribs a tank of their own. But I let them still see the fish in the tanks on either side. This keeps up their parenting skills. 
If you need a good "dither" fish to get them started, then Danios are the best, they stay at the top, and are fast enough to stay out of the "Moms" way. If you are worried about cleaning up food on the bottom, then maybe you should rethink the way you feed. Maybe use a food float, or use sticks or pellets instead of flake. 
Which ever you choose, have fun, Kribs are the best


----------

